# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Advice on crashing test levels to have doc start TRT

## FullMoonHowlingWolf

I copied the following info from an article called "Your Doctor, Your Dealer" on Testosterone Nation. The part I copied states this will crash your test levels dramatically. Has anyone had success doing this or something similar? I'm asking b/c my doc will start me on TRT if my levels are low and I want to ensure they are. Thanks in advance for your help.

"Monkeying with the blood test

In order to lower your Testosterone levels , you'll have to do some moderately drastic things. In fact, this will be a pain in the ass! Now, I realize that all this borders on the verge of excess, but hey, if you want it bad enough, you'll be willing to make some rather extreme sacrifices.

First, decrease calorie intake for about a week. If you can, don't eat 24 to 48 hours before the blood draw. When you do eat, eliminate carbs and fat. You'll only be eating protein during the week and preferably nothing the last 24 to 48 hours, except for a drink. The drink will be alcohol.

That's right, this will be the only time I'll actually recommend drinking, but it'll help. To be on the safe side, drink 3 to 5 beers (or equivalent in liquor) a day for 6 to 10 days prior to the test. The night before the test, go ahead and have 6 or 7, or whatever it takes to get you drunk enough not to drive. About two hours prior to the test, have 3 to 4 beers.

Since this will all be on an empty stomach, you should have someone drive you to the office and back. 

As far as training, you'll be training twice a day including cardio for this entire week in order to raise cortisol levels. This will lower Testosterone as well. I'd also like you to get very little sleep. Around 3 to 4 hours per night and zero sleep the night before the big test. In other words, do everything ass-backwards!

You could also try a birth control pill. However, I don't have any first-hand experience with this method, so I can't say how well it'll work. If what you're trying to get is Arimidex (by displaying elevated estrogen levels), you could try the pill along with androstendione, although I probably wouldn't do it personally.

To really put yourself over the edge, try to watch as many reruns as possible of Designing Women on Lifetime. Your T levels are sure to plummet, unless you decide to kill yourself or become an interior decorator first. Seriously, you may also want to pick up some licorice root. Take around 3,000 mg a day for 6 to10 days until the test. I do, however, want to warn you that you'll need to get plenty of potassium in your diet, as licorice will lower potassium levels. Neglecting this aspect, especially if you're going to be drinking alcohol, too, can be dangerous.

All of these things combined should dramatically reduce your T-levels to the point where you'll qualify for replacement. Oh yeah, and try not to partake in any sexual activity. You'll probably be too fatigued to "bone" anyhow."

----------


## smokeyd

are you kidding me????

----------


## FullMoonHowlingWolf

That's what I thought when I read the article!

----------


## natureboy

I have read somewhere that lack of sleep, starving youself, and drinking alcohol reduce testosterone levels , but if you drink strawberry wine coolers it will also make your estrogen level go up. I don't know how much. I read another article that said not eating enough protein could effect your test levels as well. I don't know if any of this is true but I did see it somewhere. I also read that not having sex will make your level go up and peak on day 7, but on day 8 it rapidly declines. So what's it worth to you.

Have you ever had your t levels checked before, do you have any symptoms of low-t. Or you just trying to get juice from your Doc.

----------


## warchild

why not just take a shot of deca ???

----------


## zaggahamma

[QUOTE=warchild28;4122292]*why not just take a shot of deca???[/*QUOTE]

always my favorite quote

----------


## FullMoonHowlingWolf

Thanks for the info natureboy. I do have a lot of the symptoms of low-t, but I got the impression that if they aren't low enough my doc won't prescribe. I'm looking for a little insurance on the test results. 

This is one of my favorite quotes as well jpkman "why not just take a shot of deca ???" 
Warchild if I had deca I would have test as well. LOL! I’d like to have test which is paid by my insurance company and have pure gear, which is why I’m seeing my doc, my dealer so to speak.

----------


## natureboy

I've heard people talking on this site about getting bloodwork done with a lab that they found on line. If you do this you know where you stand, and you don't have to share it with your Dr. If its low you just got to your Dr and get your labs done. If its not quite low enough you try some other measures to get what you need to get your script. 
Is this your primary Dr or specialist? You know if you actually do have low-t then there are a few test that you should do before going on trt. I know the Pituitary has to be checked as well as some other hormone checks, like luetinizing hormone and some other stuff I don't even remember, but you will want these done to make sure you don't have any tumors or other underlying problemsthat could have caused it. 

Good luck with it anyways.

----------


## FullMoonHowlingWolf

I've check with many online companies about TRT and you can do exactly what you are saying. What it all boils down to is how much you are willing to spend. Many will gladly take your money and give you a script due to the gray area of what's a normal range for your age. Of course most companies state you have to be over 35. I can't begin to tell you how many people have called and keep calling me trying to sell me on hormone replacement therapy. It's a huge money making business and I’d love to be a CEO for one of these companies. 

To answer your question, this is my primary doc and I do appreciate you pointing out the fact that there could be underlying problems. I'm not about to do everything that the article above states, but I'm going to do some of it, as I'm sure it will lower my test levels. I've recently had my annual physical and blood work and everything is perfect. However, I am showing all the signs of low-test and now that I'm an older guy, a little test can't hurt. It's all about quality of life. Again your response is appreciated and this board needs more people that actually care. Thanks again. Wolf...

----------


## Pac Man

If you have a good doc they'll treat your symptoms over your levels, so long as your still in the low normal range. I personally have a shit doc who won't treat me because I'm border line normal. The sleep thing will work pretty good from what I hear, as will the drinking and fasting. Good luck

----------


## 3v1lj03

This is what I did and it worked. I fasted for the 36 hrs prior to the blood test slept as little as I could for 3 days before the test no more then 2 -3 hrs no sex that whole week (of any kind) and tried to stay away from sexual stimulation (mags, movies evil thoughts ect) I tested on the rock bottom. Good luck

----------


## FuPayMe

Ill try this as well, Cheers! (double fisting at the moment on 2 hours of sleep)

----------


## FullMoonHowlingWolf

Ironside I believe my doc is a good one, but we will see after the test results. 

Thanks guys for the input. I'll let you know the results. Wolf...

----------


## lovbyts

I did some searching but never found a post on your test results. Update?

----------


## Nicotine

for me, this is how i did it.

i had my test level checked. free was 31.2...LOW normal is 31, high normal is 94.

my dr said he couldnt help me till i got below 31.

so. i got my hands on some deca .

for 2 weeks, i did a shot on monday and one on thurs.

then, 2 days before my bloodwork, i did an additional 1ml.

results: 22.8!

it dropped me hard. but. now i get 200mg of test enenthate every week.

i hate ****ing around like that, but i've felt like shit for years - and when i was on cycle (sust), i felt FANTASTIC. so, for me - it's a releif.

get some deca!

----------


## lovbyts

Sounds familiar except I did not have to do the deca . My levels where low so he started me on the gel then when it showed up in the normal range after he bumped me up to 2 packs I told him it was because I started injecting 300mg week (it was really 500) but it was 2 weeks after my last shot.

After we talked quite a bit and he believed I know what I was doing and had researched enough he is not putting me on 150mg week  :Smilie:  Then he will check my levels in one month again, I'm sure they wont be quite up to where they need to be  :Wink:  so I will be up around 200mg a week but will keep a bit on the side so every 6 months or so I can do a little cycle  :Smilie:

----------


## Dukkit

> for me, this is how i did it.
> 
> i had my test level checked. free was 31.2...LOW normal is 31, high normal is 94.
> 
> my dr said he couldnt help me till i got below 31.
> 
> so. i got my hands on some deca .
> 
> for 2 weeks, i did a shot on monday and one on thurs.
> ...



how old are ya bro?

----------


## CygonX

wouldn't running a prohormone cycle, and then stopping cold turkey 2 days before the test also crash your testosterone levels ? I would think anyone willing to spend the extra time and money to get test from a doc most likely doesn't have a source for deca , and prohormones can be purchased easily, at least at the moment.

----------


## tprop

> Thanks for the info natureboy. I do have a lot of the symptoms of low-t, but I got the impression that if they aren't low enough my doc won't prescribe. I'm looking for a little insurance on the test results. 
> 
> This is one of my favorite quotes as well jpkman "why not just take a shot of deca ???" 
> Warchild if I had deca I would have test as well. LOL! Id like to have test which is paid by my insurance company and have pure gear, which is why Im seeing my doc, my dealer so to speak.



Same hing happened to me i have the sides and she tested me and said it was lower than the average and still wouldn't prescribe b/c she is a dumb endo from egypt and thinks that its cause of low t3 levels when she doesn't prescribe either WTF i need a new doc!!!!!

----------


## Nicotine

> how old are ya bro?


28 yrs old.

it explanes my mood swings and depression over the many years....

----------


## Gigantass

Was it 100mg of deca in each injection?

----------

